# Ultrasonic Bark Stoppers



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

It's a unit that has to be within 10 feet of the dog. When the dog barks, it omits the sound...well you guys know how it goes







I want to know if it's worth the money BEFORE I spend it. It's by PetSafe. You can also manually omit the sound.

Has anyone had any success with this?

Thanks.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 5 2005, 12:31 PM
> *It's a unit that has to be within 10 feet of the dog.  When the dog barks, it omits the sound...well you guys know how it goes
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I tried 2 different models. One sat on a table and the other you could take outside on a walk. Neither one did anything. You could tell that Jack heard it, but he didn't care. Now I am trying the comfort zone plug in. Also expensive and it seems to be helping a little. He doesn't bark at every little noise anymore but when someone comes to visit, he barks his head off. He only stops when the person has paid the proper amount of attention to him. Jill only barks at Jack and that is not very often. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We had that for our old apartment. The ultra sonic one did not work. The other option where anyone/everyone can hear the sound did work. Here I am not sure if it works or not, I think he still barks because here at our new apartment he has window access and sees people all day long. Our old apartment the windows he could see out of faced a back field that was lined with the back side of houses so he didnt really see much there like he does here. When he was a little puppy it did not work,he just barked over it. As he was older yes it worked, but like I said, I am not so sure it works now because he kind of stops as it goes off, but as soon as the sound quits hes barking at the people again.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

thanks for your replies.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I bought one and for about the first 2 days it worked great. The dogs barked, it went off, they stopped and looked at it  . After 2 days they got used to it and it would go off as they barked and they just ignored it.







. Oh well another $50. down the drain. I wish I could find anything that worked more then a day or 2


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Angelsmom_@Aug 8 2005, 01:30 PM
> *I bought one and for about the first 2 days it worked great. The dogs barked, it went off, they stopped and looked at it   . After 2 days they got used to it and it would go off as they barked and they just ignored it.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


MAN that sucks!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

If you do find anything that works let me know too please lol as I said I have tried anything I can think of including water from a squirt gun in the face ( Tag thought that one was a great game I had come up with and would bark to get me to do it again lol )


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Angelsmom_@Aug 8 2005, 05:37 PM
> *If you do find anything that works let me know too please lol as I said I have tried anything I can think of including water from a squirt gun in the face ( Tag thought that one was a great game I had come up with and would bark to get me to do it again lol )
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88403*


[/QUOTE]








that is too funny. These puppies are just to smart


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

So far I am down to a very stern stare and a pointing finger (almost on their noses lol ) Sometimes it sort of works other times :new_Eyecrazy: . It almost seems like they are playing some kind of game with me. They have figured out that I can only get one at a time so if I am trying to distract one the other one does the barking. Personally I am begining to think that maybe if I barked it would really confuse them enough to convince them that I am bigger so maybe I should have the last bark







ok now I know for sure I am going nuts


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

ok I will admit that my skin kids now are convinced that I am







I actually tried to bark at them this morning (Angel and Tag that is)and guess what? They just sort of came up closer to me and barked more. I think they figured they had finally convinced me that it was a necessary thing to bark at the slightest sound and were very proud of me for joining in with the barking.Ok so its back to square one trying to figure out how to stop the barking problem. I guess barking at them just isn't the way to do it lol. I have sort of slowed down the barked out greeting I get whenever I go outside the door even for a minute and that is just to totally ignore them until they stop and then I give them lots of loving, but I will just have to keep on trying different things until I can convince them that it really isn't necessary to bark when the leaves crash down on the ground lol


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins+Aug 8 2005, 08:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Water from a spray bottle did not work here either, I would squirt the water and Casper would jump around trying to eat the water









[/B][/QUOTE]

Whenever we spray Paris she takes off running the Maltese 5000. Gotta love 'em!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

oh i wasted my money too i bought two of the sonic stoppers and neither worked







~ Denise


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Yep we had one too and all it did was teach chester to bark more. Every time he barked it would go off and he would bark at it ... beep bark beep bark. I'm sure you get the picture.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Aug 11 2005, 11:18 AM
> *Yep we had one too and all it did was teach chester to bark more.  Every time he barked it would go off and he would bark at it ... beep bark beep bark.  I'm sure you get the picture.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89404*


[/QUOTE]








sorry, i couldn't help it. I could only imagine your frustration


----------

